# Dan and Andy's crypt



## Dan walton (18 Aug 2013)

Decided to fill my redundant rio 125 with bogwood and moss some plants too most will be removed from my current community tank and replanted in the 125 I will be using the same substrate as I have in my rio 180 hopefully Andy will glue a link to that journal on this one for me he's a little more clued up on the links etc.
The moss I'm starting with will be Vesicularia (Christmas moss) and Taxiphyllum (flame moss)   Hopefully grown on bogwood more moss to be added if its successful any tips would be great as I've never tried growing moss before 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (22 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Slight change of plan as I'm getting more concerned about my ageing community tank (convinced its leaking on one of the corners) I've decided to speed up this project still using the large piece of bogwood and some new rocks I acquired earlier this week I'm hoping to scape it fill it and have the fish in today I'm cutting back on the amount of home made compost substrate hoping to keep toxins to a minimum I may be using some old substrate from the community tank I'm hoping that as the old tank is running two mature external filters and I intend to use a good 50% of the original water that I won't suffer any casualties frequent water changes and close monitoring are going to be the key over the coming weeks wish me luck peeps 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

New tank new bogwood and a picture of the old tank also a close up of the suspect water leak could be nothing but would hate to come home to find the front detached and a wet kitchen !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Bogwood in rock in light coating of JI3/sand mix as used in the 180 heater fitted and filter plumbed in just on with tying on the moss Christmas first then onto flame moss Andy has pulled out the plants from the old tank there currently in a bucket of tank water will be sorting trimming and plant them next more pics to follow

Juwel 180 first planted tank | Page 7 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

God this is tricky


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

All moss in just a little tying on to do hopefully that's one of the more time consuming bits dealt with onto the plants 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

A few more plants in

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NexusIcon (26 Aug 2013)

love the flame moss! look forward to seeing more :] will you remove the ties or just leave them to grow over?


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Hopefully it will grow over will have to wait and see first time playing with moss some of the smaller pieces are stuck on with super glue it could all float to the top yet !


----------



## NexusIcon (26 Aug 2013)

ooooo hehe :] mines tied on with those plastic thinggies, and then some is just wedged onto the wood xD good luck hope it all stays put!


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

Looking good Dan!


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Light on and rest of plants in a lot of spare plants didn't realise how big they had grown in the old tank been fairly brutal with the HC and half buried in substrate didn't want it floating to the top hope it bounces back next pictures it should be wet 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Thank you Ian


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Water going in 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NexusIcon (26 Aug 2013)

everything still down?


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

About halfway there with the old aquarium water heater switched on time to move some fish
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

It is so far


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Job done fingers crossed everything settles down ok 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NexusIcon (26 Aug 2013)

looks great! will be good to see it all spread out


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Plants used in this are flame moss and Christmas moss 
Alternanthera reinckii Pink
Cardamine lyrata
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Cryptocoryne beckettii Petchii
Hc
And a few unknown stems 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Hasten to add this was a joint effort myself and big clown Andy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

rotala rotundifolia. Thats one of the unknowns


----------



## Dan walton (27 Aug 2013)

All fish present no casualties as yet fingers crossed it stays that way water is still a little murky possible bloom as it seems slightly milky going to change some water and add a second filter for a couple of days


----------



## Dan walton (27 Aug 2013)

30 litre water change and a mature fluval 206 added to the setup hopefully sort this milky water out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Five bands are out not too traumatised then. Nice 1


----------



## Dan walton (27 Aug 2013)

They seem fine Andy and coloured up again 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Aug 2013)

Nice tank , where do you find the time run two , or is it 3 ?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (27 Aug 2013)

Two now Sam I've pulled the old tank that kicked it all off down into kit form again time if only there was more of it ! I honestly don't know yesterday was pretty full on but I seem to manage with a couple of hours a day Andy (big clown) helps a lot he was helping with the bogwood tank yesterday it's all become a bit of a obsession for us both I suppose its a better hobby than the pub although I don't think it's much cheaper !
I've even been considering setting up a tank at work in my garage reception but fear I won't get much done for tinkering with it you never know watch this space !


----------



## Dan walton (27 Aug 2013)

Water cleared up looks a lot better the second filter did the trick 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Thats better. I guess we'll be cleaning filters later in the week


----------



## Edvet (28 Aug 2013)

Uhh, i'm seeing a pic of arrowshafts it seems......


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

Seems to be a problem with pic it started life as a pic of a tank its not even one or dans photos. The tanks crystal clear now


----------



## Dan walton (2 Sep 2013)

Come home today to find both sides and the rear of the tank covered in green algae very unsightly it seems to have appeared today as it looked fine this morning suspect far to much light so shortened the light back considerably also might be getting some sunlight from a window which will have a darker blind by the end of the week so think ill be investing in some ottos and more frequent water changes


----------



## squid102 (3 Sep 2013)

Frequent water changes at startup is something I learnt from this forum. When I tried it on my last tank I didn't get a spot of algae. Try large water changes daily for the first week, every 2 days for the next week, then every 3 days, every 4 days and then weekly.


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Sep 2013)

This is exactly what I have done and will stick doing . 
I'm onto week 2 and now changing 50% every other day . 
The only algae is on a rock which easily brushes off , other then that nothing  
You use alot more light them me I can switch between 25 % , 75% and 100% so I have alot of play  
Your tank still looks awesome though !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Sep 2013)

2x t5 + no co2 = algae


----------



## Dan walton (3 Sep 2013)

Been a busy evening started with a 50% water change going to do a 25% daily as from tomorrow see how it goes a shade made and installed on the light doesn't like starting up with just one tube light now reduced by a good fifty percent 
Then came the hard bit drilling holes in my beautiful stained wood floor (this aquascaping has a lot to answer for) running 6 mm copper tube under the floor to the co2 bottle in the cellar head a bit of modifying of the pipe work and I think I've cracked it both tanks supplied with co2 from one bottle and regulator spent the last hour tinkering with pipe clamps and adjusting the needle valve to even up the bubble counters on each tank and co2 delivery real test will be start up after the shutdown period and if they even out again afterwards I need a two way splitter with independent needle valves or another bottle and regulator however hope this works for now as eventually I will be moving onto a larger bottle and manifold with each tank having its own reg and valve taken from that having access to pipe flaring equipment tube and a air products account does have its advantages industrial size bottle once this one runs out I think !


----------



## Dan walton (3 Sep 2013)

On the downside I'm down to one external filter again I had to move the fluval 206 which has resulted in it leaking from the seal and I can't stop it so seal kit ordering next I may even bin the fluval for different make as I'm not keen on the seals being problematic any recommendations would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## squid102 (3 Sep 2013)

Is it definitely the seal? I don't know if Fluval have changed the design from the 204 but there is a design flaw with the handles that can make it look as if it leaking. The handles have hollow areas at the sides of them which are outside of the filter casing and seal. If you get water in these when you have the filter open, they will drip for ages until empty.


----------



## Dan walton (3 Sep 2013)

Yes defiantly the seal the leak worsens when I power the filter up I did notice the hollow areas and dried these out with kitchen roll before I put it back together had it in bits several times before I gave it up as a bad job


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Sep 2013)

At risk of upsetting sponsors for the money you pay fluval filters are pants. dodgy seals, cheap plastic casings and taps and primers that feel like there gonna snap every time you use them. get an eheim. in the mean time grease the seals when you put it back together

 ONE Touch Push In to Connect 6 mm DIY co2 tube needle valve Pneumatic aquarium | eBay
that'll save flaring pipe


----------



## Dan walton (4 Sep 2013)

Pipe only flared to join two pieces together under the floor not a lot of point fitting a needle valve there! also item located in Hong Kong so would take a few days to get here and it needed doing sooner rather than later


----------



## Edvet (4 Sep 2013)

Not to steal the conversation, but seeing that item from Hong Kong: i ordered and got delevired two glas spiral diffusors (from Singapore). They end with a 6.5mm glastube, i have trouble connecting my 6 mm CO2 line with them. Would these kind of connectors fit/help?


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Sep 2013)

Dan walton said:


> Pipe only flared to join two pieces together under the floor not a lot of point fitting a needle valve there! also item located in Hong Kong so would take a few days to get here and it needed doing sooner rather than later


 Happy hunting



Edvet said:


> Not to steal the conversation, but seeing that item from Hong Kong: i ordered and got delevired two glas spiral diffusors (from Singapore). They end with a 6.5mm glastube, i have trouble connecting my 6 mm CO2 line with them. Would these kind of connectors fit/help?


 
 8mm to 6mm Push fit Pneumatic air line reducer | eBay

that would with a short bit of 8mm co2 pipe


----------



## Edvet (4 Sep 2013)

Thx will look in to this, also wil send manufacturer an email to see what they suggest.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Sep 2013)

Hi all,


Big clown said:


> At risk of upsetting sponsors for the money you pay fluval filters are pants. dodgy seals, cheap plastic casings and taps and primers that feel like there gonna snap every time you use them. get an eheim. in the mean time grease the seals when you put it back together


 Words of wisdom, all the cheap new filters I started with a long gone, but I've still got all the "Eheim Classics" that I bought second hand, although I did have an Ecco (also second hand) expire. Same with power-heads and pumps, all the Maxi/Micro-jets I've ever bought still run, every-thing else has bitten the dust (although I've never bought an Eheim power-head or pump).

cheers Darrel


----------



## NexusIcon (4 Sep 2013)

I have an all ponds solution 1400+ its pretty nice only problem is needing to turn it off cause it starts taking in air during larger water changes, I'm prolly missing a trick though :] other than that its a pretty nice one, 2nd hand, and pretty much silent! 
But I aint used anything else so nothing to compare it to 

all looking good btw from your last picture, hows the moss?


----------



## Dan walton (4 Sep 2013)

The flame moss has grown slightly the Christmas moss has browned in places but still has some green to most of it hoping  the reduced light and co2 might help I don't think I helped the situation by dabbing the moss on with superglue I hoped that it would grow from where I had stuck it but with hindsight just tying it would have been better also should have put moss on the larger piece of bogwood before final fit in the tank as its tricky to tie on inside the tank live and learn first attempt so reasonably happy and the fish now have a much prettier environment to swim around in added 10 neons today just to colour it up a little and give the tank a little more activity just completed a 25 percent water change and resealed the fluval 206 £24.95 for a seal kit of eBay Spen bearings in Keighley fitted me up with a new identical o ring for £2.50 have just ordered a pair of surface skimmers as both tanks are getting a film on top of the water changing water rids it but its back in a few hours so that's the next piece of kit to go into the tanks when they arrive pleased to see both tanks are receiving co2 as I wanted after the overnight shutdown via a glass diffuser in the moss tank and by big clowns modified power head and my home made acrylic spray bar in the 180 so fingers crossed ive got some creases ironed out see how we are in a few more days


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Sep 2013)

oh ye nearly forgot the needle valves are better on the tank end of pipe work rather than metres away on reg.


----------



## NexusIcon (5 Sep 2013)

Just a thought - I'm planning on setting up my tank with soil soon, did you notice the john innes letting off much ammonia? I guess everything was quite mature for you already so the fish are safe? :]


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Sep 2013)

NexusIcon said:


> Just a thought - I'm planning on setting up my tank with soil soon, did you notice the john innes letting off much ammonia? I guess everything was quite mature for you already so the fish are safe? :]


 
To be honest we never tested for ammonia but we used mature filter and there is a lot of plants there so I don't think ammonia will be a problem. The only problem you will have with JI3 is the ground lime in it adds to the water hardness but we keep that in check with regular water changes and the fish seem happy enough.

Andy


----------



## Dan walton (5 Sep 2013)

We did riddle the ji3 to remove larger bits of organic material and mix it with about 30% black aquarium gravel to thin it down a little


----------



## Dan walton (13 Sep 2013)

As with the 180 not a lot been happening due to work being busy have managed to add a surface skimmer which has cured the persistent film I kept getting and a couple of pieces of mesh 1 with spiky moss the other with Taiwan moss these are just sat in the tank hopefully they will grow sufficiently enough for me to trim them and add the clippings to the bogwood my next fixing plan is going to be very small cable ties which I will snip off once the moss has attached itself I did lose a neon yesterday but water quality etc all seem fine hopefully it was just a weak ill fish and not a sign of things too come so next plan for this tank hopefully at the weekend is purchase some more moss and replace the bits I think I've damaged with the glue the flame moss is growing well but bushing out rather the spreading along the wood as I hoped so more flame moss is going to have to go in to join up the bits already growing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (15 Sep 2013)

Some more moss added today held on with small cable ties a little unsightly but hopefully I can cut them away once the moss has taken hold 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (15 Sep 2013)

Ignore the pot in the back left corner these are a few stems trimmed of all there new growth and planted in the 180 just curious to see if they will sprout new growth 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (24 Sep 2013)

Not a lots changed moss has grown a little but not enough to give me the confidence to remove the ties yet just keeping up with water changes and dosing liquid carbon 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Sep 2013)

A bit of a slow grower this one but its looking nice and healthy since you shaded that tube and sorted algae. I'll be after some cuttings when I eventually sort pressurized co2 for my kitchen tank.


----------



## Dan walton (23 Oct 2013)

A few update pics following a 30% water change and a little tidying the flame moss Taiwan moss and spiky moss all growing well the Christmas moss a little more slowly but pleased with overall progress


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (6 Nov 2013)

A few update pics not a lot changed co2 back on and a good fifty percent water change hopefully investing in some more moss at the weekend CVA on Sunday happy days 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Nov 2013)

why you buying more moss? the only types you havn't got in there are fissidens and java, just trim them and tie it on that wood will be coveres in no time. get some shrimp for the 180 instead


----------



## Dan walton (2 Jan 2014)

Update pictures coming soon I've been lazy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

A bit of a tidy up and trim water change and the addition of a yo yo loach hopefully not to destructive with the moss and help keep my snail population down my garage has been busy and combined with the festive period the poor tank has suffered from a little neglect however considering this everything seems healthy and no fish loss so reasonably happy new co2 system going together over the coming weeks and get it back on co2 and maybe increase the light  currently running a shade on one tube !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

You may notice the small clump of hc as gone from the bottom of the right hand side the addition of 3 Cory's from big clowns tank took care of it constantly digging it up so thinking of something to carpet that corner that's Cory proof suggestions welcome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (8 Jan 2014)

think I may remove some wood and rock from this tank getting itchy fingers and want more plants !


----------



## Dan walton (12 Jan 2014)

A piece of bogwood removed was never happy with it and some more grey sand to give me more planting depth plus the addition of a pot of Lilaeopsis more plants coming soon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (3 Feb 2014)

Things got a little drastic this weekend I've never been overly happy with this tank loved it at first but lost interest fast the mosses weren't the success I hoped looking dirty most of time and constantly breaking off and bunging my filter strainers also the large piece of wood made planting and maintenance difficult would be suited to a much bigger tank.
So I bought a 60 litre tank another external filter heater etc etc tipped some ordinary gravel in a few pebbles and a piece of dragon rock left over from the 180 the most basic tank in the house but a home for my fish a few neons Cory's red tail shark the five bands Andy bought me last year have been moved into the 180 and look fantastic in there maybe another 10 will have to go in soon.
Anyway with the 125 now devoid of fish I pulled out the wood and plants time to get Andy over as this was getting serious.
Mixed up the substrate with another bucket of john Innes rearranged the stone work and capped it with grey sand.
Onto the plants the crypts I had in this tank have done great and by far my favourite in this tank they have sent out runners and small plants all of which have been separated and replanted I could not believe the length of the roots on these some easily over 12 inches in length hoping these will continue to to spread ther a great plant
In the back right I replanted some of the greener healthier looking stems Andy will have to help me here with there names front right I've replanted some glosso and thinking of a carpet of some sort in the near future preferably low tech 
Back left corner has been replanted with a little pink reiki but already falling out with this so can see that getting the axe soon maybe some different variety of crypts to fill that area.
Kept some wood but this is floating at the minute hope it soon sinks so I can position it we have tied a little fissedens moss to this in places so will see what happens.
Overall I'm much happier with the layout much more room and easier access for planting so can see lots if tinkering going on in this tank happy days 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (3 Feb 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (6 Feb 2014)

The tanks looking good just ordered some more crypts hopefully be here this weekend think I'm going to pull the pink reiki out of the back left corner I just don't like it planted some trimmed microphelia from in 180 in the back left corner so far I'm happy with this going to start adding co2 this weekend when I have time just going to use a bell type diffuser for now that I can fill off my large bottle running the 180 not going to try and run two from same reg as it was very tricky getting them both balanced last time I tried updat pics to follow this weekend


----------



## Dan walton (9 Feb 2014)

A bit more tinkering today some more grey sand was a little thin in places a few more plants another crypt beckettii Petchii a couple Echindorus reni planted either side front corners some vallis planted to grow threw the wood and a couple of bunches missing there names so not sure will have to have a look online to identify them.
I have raised the light unit on some home made brackets was running it on the supplied brackets with one tube shaded now the lights higher I've removed the shade 
I've also tied the wood to some stone was getting impatient waiting for it to sink next week hoping to get some more of the foreground filled in but still debating what to use ?  just have to see how things progress from here 
A few update pictures 1 week since the rearrangement 
















The waters still a little murky from planting in these pictures


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (9 Feb 2014)

Water is clearing slowly 




One if the stems I'm not sure of the name centre picture behind the wood




And the other stem in the back corner also missing its tag any recognise them please let me know 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (16 Feb 2014)

A few of the plants used in this tank

And a few update pictures including some new additions today
















Pressurised co2 back on this tank using a disposable co2 mig welding bottle and still dosing with liquid carbon 6ml per day reasonably happy with the plants in here now looking forward to them filling out 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (16 Feb 2014)

visited Calder valley aquatics today ended up buying some more plants and had to take some pictures of one of there planted tanks of which there a few this one being my favourite 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Feb 2014)

Its good to see Dean at CVA getting better at growing plants, that tank was looking a little bit sorry for its self a couple of months back


----------



## Dan walton (22 Feb 2014)

Off there tomorrow they have a lot if new plants in might treat the 180 to something lose that reiki and thin hc from sides it's lifting near the spray bar left corner however think shortening light back has been effective the hc is bright green again very little algae in there now it does need a trim though !!!


----------



## Dan walton (23 Feb 2014)

Twenty days in and a pot of Ranunculus inundatus added today been dosing 6mm tnc carbon daily plus pressurised co2 via a diffuser under the spray bar waiting on a new powerhead should be here this week then I'll be adding a full length spray bar across the front of the tank with the co2 added via the powerhead this worked great on the 180 back when we first started playing with co2 last year sometimes the simpler things work best 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (23 Feb 2014)

Finally a few pics of tanks at Calder valley been again today 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (24 Feb 2014)

Been experimenting this evening bought a 800 litre a hour powerhead and fitted it with one of my home made spray bars then took the co2 diffuser and placed it under the intake the results are great I'm getting co2 evenly across the whole tank so much so I've dropped the light back down onto its original brackets see how it fairs the rest of the week if successful I will be taking off one of the external fluval filters as there problematic with leaks every time I touch them giving me only one fluval external to cause me grief  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (25 Feb 2014)

Come home to find a tank full of lemonade today very happy with the new co2 setup. 

Just a few close up pearling pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Feb 2014)

Awesome just arrived at sans to see this


----------



## Dan walton (25 Feb 2014)

Big clown said:


> Awesome just arrived at sans to see this




Err Dans 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (2 Mar 2014)

Well nearly a month into this I'm very pleased with the growth the glosso has started to spread nicely and so far is staying pinned down.
Everything else is making steady progress the crypts are starting to bounce back and are showing some new leaves.
This weekend I've added a co2 drop checker don't really need it as yet I've no livestock in here so not concerned about gassing fish but was curious to the colour I would get turns out to be day glow yellow (lots of co2 ) still dosing liquid carbon at 5ml daily and 5mm every other day of tnc complete oh and there are a couple of tnc plugs 1 under the glosso and one in middle of the crypts combined with the john Innes substrate I think I'm on top of the nutrient side the tank pearls daily usually starting about 6.30 in the evening and increasing throughout till lights out and by 10 o clock it's like a glass of lemonade I've cut water changes back to 40 litres and every other day I'm averaging a tds of 140 ppm and a ph of 6.2 to 6.4 which Andy tells me is good.
I've removed the microphylia from the back right corner and planted some amazon swords the micro was acting like filter floss near the filter intakes and constantly looked dirty which I didn't like I've also planted a few stems of cabomba in front of the heater to hide it a easy common plant I know but I've always liked it and after all it's not so much a scape anymore just a collection of plants I like hopefully one day becoming a dense jungle for my shrimp.

A few update pics 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (2 Mar 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Mar 2014)

Looks smart mate  good plant health ! 

How many bps you getting on the co2 ?? 



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Mar 2014)

Lots and lots


----------



## Dan walton (2 Mar 2014)

Hard to say its a steady stream in the counter but in the diffuser itself I'd say about 2 bps I'm not concerned about chucking to much in there at the minute I will be changing the co2 setup for a larger bottle and solenoid/reg and needle valve at the minute it's just a hobby weld disposable gas bottle a basic reg all I do is unscrew the reg at night and screw it back on in the morning wasting co2 I'm sure but so far it's lasted 2 weeks and I've another two full bottles to go at so should see me into spring been a busy day today Sam and not had chance to parcel up that moss but you will have it before the weeks out


----------



## Dan walton (2 Mar 2014)

Big clown said:


> Lots and lots


Oh yes


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Mar 2014)

Yes no worries mate , no hurry  

Good job though keep it up 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (2 Mar 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> Yes no worries mate , no hurry
> 
> Good job though keep it up
> 
> ...


Nice fire extinguishers by the way a bargain enjoy your whoring


----------



## Alastair (3 Mar 2014)

Looking very healthy dan. The e.reni has a lovely colour to it. I find this plant very slow growing though.


----------



## Dan walton (3 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> Looking very healthy dan. The e.reni has a lovely colour to it. I find this plant very slow growing though.


Yes it hasn't grown much but that's pleased me to some degree as I was concerned it might take over at this rate the glosso is going to the one to dominate I can't believe how quickly it's growing very pleased so far


----------



## Dan walton (3 Mar 2014)

First bottle of co2 ran out today it's done 15 days and been averaging 12 hours a day not the most economical way I know but just been relying on me screwing the reg onto the bottle before leaving for work then off again when I get in all the same I've another two bottles to go at till I get fit up with a reg solonoid and needle valve and another 5 kg bottle


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Mar 2014)

Any glosso going spare matey ???  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (4 Mar 2014)

Possibly I have 3 pots that are wait to go into the 180 Andy May want some left overs anything spare I'll send to you the way it's growing in the 125 it won't be long before I trimming it so will defiantly be a supply in the near future will keep you posted


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Mar 2014)

Ok fair enough I was checking out your last posts again and you said it was growing well and it's been a long time since I've grown glosso , 
Cheers  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (4 Mar 2014)

Yeah it's doing great in the 125 it's spreading quickly sending out runners it's already touching the front glass and I can see some substantial roots growing down into the substrate I'll sort you some this week and get it in the lost will message on here day in send it


----------



## allan angus (4 Mar 2014)

looks good so far good luck with it !


----------



## Dan walton (4 Mar 2014)

Post not lost auto correct mishap


----------



## Dan walton (4 Mar 2014)

allan angus said:


> looks good so far good luck with it !



Cheers Allan 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (10 Mar 2014)

Another week in progress is good the glosso has already formed a nice carpet effect will be trimming soon as Sam wants some cuttings and I have a ball of mixed moss to post to him to.
I've pulled the vallis as it was melting not sure as to why as it was doing fine and is a reasonably easy plant to keep or so I'm lead to believe I'm putting it down to the snail killer I've used this week.
Everything else seems ok I've removed the fluval 106 as all it did was leak and irritate me so now I'm just running the 206 and the powerhead with the co2 diffuser which works great water changes are down to 30 litres every other day and I'm still dosing 5ml of liquid carbon and tnc complete daily 
A few update pics 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## allan angus (11 Mar 2014)

great growth looking good


----------



## Dan walton (11 Mar 2014)

I am getting a brown algae appearing on the glass which wipes of easily also a little green spot I'm pumping in copious amounts of co2 and lighting is on top of the job together with liquid carbon and tnc complete I can't see that lack of nutrients or light is causing this could it be to much light and nutrients ? Any suggestions would be greatly welcomed cheers


----------



## allan angus (11 Mar 2014)

2 much light ? id try nocking the time the lights on by anhr or 2 a day


----------



## Dan walton (11 Mar 2014)

allan angus said:


> 2 much light ? id try nocking the time the lights on by anhr or 2 a day


I have just this morning knocked 2 hours off the light period will see if it helps


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Mar 2014)

How many hours are lights on for now?
If still got that greenhouse shading kicking about put some under light. It wants raising by about 6" really


----------



## Dan walton (20 Mar 2014)

This is becoming my favourite tank the speed it's growing is amazing think I will be pruning soon I've just emptied my 2nd bottle of co2 (disposable mig welding bottles) and now onto my third still have 2 spares but I dare say they'll be a large bottle piped to this tank shortly still changing 40 litres every other day this has occasionally run 3/4 days before a water change rarely just when I'm held back at the garage and late home still the tank is always pearling regardless of water changes think I've finally beat the snails chemical warfare seemed the only solution I'm sure this killed the valis yet everything else seems fine no melt at all in this tank and the crypts are doing well again although fighting for room between the glosso and hydro which is spreading like crazy think I'm going to raise the light slightly and start tweaking the co2 back slightly may try a couple of amano shrimp in here see how they get on and I have over 50 in the 180 so could pinch a couple from there ( if I can net them!) if there ok will be looking into putting some more in over the coming weeks still undecided about fish thinking a small shoal of mountain minnows or some dwarf gouramis suggestions welcome 
Glosso




Hydro




The first two pictures were taken last night the rest this evening














These stems have appeared this week the nearest clump of this is a good 4 inches back it appears to have sent out runners under the sand and these stems are popping up everywhere 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## allan angus (21 Mar 2014)

looking good


----------



## Dan walton (30 Mar 2014)

Managed to catch 3 amano shrimp and two of the ottos last weekend out of the 180 and put them in here all still living this weekend and the difference they have made is awesome I've very little of the brown diatoms left and I've not had to clean the inside of the glass at all since I put them in they have also cleaned up the fissedens moss and wood it's attached to I was going to put some more in but two seem to be doing the job the amanos seem happy when I see them if you sit and watch the tank which I've taken to doing a lot recently you occasionally notice one going about there business however they do take some spotting so today I've added some cherry shrimp  9 in total and 8 neon blue rainbow fish praecox 4 male 4 female there great to watch and the colours are stunning will be doing some trimming this week going to give the glosso a haircut trim the longer stems of Rotala and thin out the cabomba a little.
A few update pictures will add some more this week after me and Andy have been in with the scissors 


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (1 Apr 2014)

I attacked this last night cut the glosso back trimmed the hydro removed a few runners here and there cleared around the crypts a little to give them some room cut back the cabomba and planted the trimming across the back let's see how long before it bounces back
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## allan angus (1 Apr 2014)

still love this tank well done !


----------



## Dan walton (7 Apr 2014)

Picked up a couple of fire extingushers this weekend and ordered another reg and solenoid should be here tomorrow so will have this on a timer this week should save me some gas will be keeping the diffuser set up I've got its simple but is giving good results pictures to follow once I've installed this week another 3 Amanos pinched from the 180 and a trim of the Rotalla was all I've done this weekend thinking of thinning out the water changes a little further maybe every three days


----------



## Dan walton (8 Apr 2014)

New reg and FE installed tonight


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Apr 2014)

Nice! I tidied my plumbing on the cube and put fe on the 35l last night. Both were pearling when i checked a hour or two later, I must update the journal
That cabombas grown about 3-4" since the trim


----------



## Dan walton (21 Apr 2014)

Not a lots changed I keep having to mow the glosso and hydro thinned out some taller stems and freed a little room up around the crypts tank itself is doing fantastic I'm down to changing 15 litres of water every 3 days and it still pearls daily !
Only reoccurring problem is the green spot I get on the glass this needs scraping off every couple of weeks not a big issue but would be nice if I could stop it altogether.
Finally in the last picture there is a red stem this seems to have grown in amongst the Rotala I'm unsure as to what it is any suggestions ? It's a very nice stem and I'm hoping to cultivate some more from it watch this space 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2014)

Red ludwiga?


----------



## Dan walton (23 Jun 2014)

Time I updated this journal not a lots changed lots of pruning as the growth rate is immense in this tank I've pulled the glosso as it was taking over I've recently pulled a lot out of this tank so I could see the crypts they've come on nicely and still my favourite plant.
Water changes are down to a bucketful every other week sounds drastic I know but the tanks doing great and still pearls daily I've a few snails so introduced a couple of assassin snails they did the trick in the 180  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Jun 2014)

That tank is insane. Flow isnt that strong, light is fairly high, ferts are not quite ei levels, and co2 is pretty high, yet everything still pearls and livestock is comfortable. 
Good job dan. I wish the cube would start growing like that. I might just bung a load of shrimp in and turn the lights up


----------



## Dan walton (29 Jun 2014)

A few picture updates
I've planted a small clump of Hemianthus micranthemoides where the glosso used to be ? Not something I've heard of but spotted it on a eBay site the seller had lots of other plants listed and positive feed back so took a gamble and ordered three pots total cost inc p+p was £9.90 from Hungary plants arrived 3 days later very healthy looking and he even chucked in a 4th pot (big clown now has 2 for the cube) free bargain.
I'm considering pulling the hydro and replacing it with some styro from the 180 I like the hydro but it does tend to want to dominate the tank.
Also there's a huge clump of what I believe to be Christmas moss growing from the centre of my wood and slowly taking over so that's getting pulled this week I'm sure it will grow back might have a steady supply if anyone wants it? Same for the hydro I nay stick them in the for sale section if no interest here anyway here's the pics including some from the top showing off my pearling plants.




The suspect Christmas moss any takers ?






The new addition









Shots from the top






Shot from the end showing my rainbows love these fish



Tried to get a close up of big clowns favourite stem in this tank also a few pics of the rest that I've planted (for now) in the front not sure as to the name of this stem all came from a single stem that hitch hiked in a pot of  Rotala 






The hydro that May or may not get the chop if anyone's interested 



And a couple of full tank shots







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (6 Jul 2014)

Pulled a large clump of Christmas moss out today that's divided into to 2 lots and on its way to its new owners also trimmed a lot of hydro out trimmed all the longer stems back a bit of pruning and 15 litre water change a selection of stems and a good portion of hydro on its way to Ryan waters a little cloudy from the disturbance but should soon clear I can sit back and enjoy watching my crypts wafting in the flow now won't be long before I'm pulling another bucketful of plants out of here.
I think the fissidans moss will be getting a trim shortly and tied onto a few other limbs of the wood now I can see it again 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2014)

Hi Dan,  Love this


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Sep 2014)

Its been a while crypts are getting massive everything still growing like crazy. A few jungle pics. I'll leave the fts for Dan


----------



## Dan walton (5 Sep 2014)

Will be trimming this weekend so will do some before and after pics


----------



## Dan walton (7 Sep 2014)

Not done much with this tank for a while growth is good and fast no change on the lighting or co2 still dosing ferts and liquid carbon water changes are down to a couple of buckets a month and topping up every two or three days only problem I have is snails there's lots I spend a hour or so a week just plucking them out but i can never eradicate them all the two assassins snails died in this tank why I don't know.
Anyway today's I've pulled a lot of stems out changed a couple of buckets of water and taken some FTS before and after excuse the pictures I'm still getting my head round my new camera.
Before





 













And after I've been in with the shears





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (7 Sep 2014)

After looking at these pictures I think I'm going to lose most of the hydro any thoughts ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stu_ (7 Sep 2014)

Now that's what you call a _Crypt.  _


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Sep 2014)

Those crypts are magnificent
Stick that stauro in from the 180
You might want to think about getting rid of E.B????? whatever it is on the left,if it starts taking over again, it was massive before you hacked it


----------



## Dan walton (7 Sep 2014)

I'm thinking Staurogyne in the front exposing that branch and spreading out the fissedens along it the plant on the left is very slow growing but I'll keep a eye on it I've pulled most of that ammania it was getting stringy and the red stems have all but gone to again very stringy would have been nice if I could have kept it bushed up and not as tall


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Sep 2014)

That amania bonsai in my propagator is just about ready to go again you can have some of that if you want

Edit: 
And im getting some alternanthera reineckii mini with my shrimp when they finally arrive, I should have a good chunk of that spare if you want some


----------



## Dan walton (8 Sep 2014)

Don't think I'm going to bother with anything else Andy just a bit of styro in front let it all get overgrown again and then trim it back next project is pulling the 180 apart !


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Sep 2014)

crypts crypts crypts


----------



## Dan walton (16 Nov 2014)

A couple more months have nearly passed a few little changes have been made thinned out a few stems removed the hydro and the two large plants from each corner they never recovered from the major trim back in September the fissedens is growing like crazy and a huge clump came adrift and reattached part of itself to the filter intake I like it there so left it the rest is clinging onto the tank brace it seems happy but I'm having to keep the water a little higher than I like to support it anybody wanting some let me know and I'll post it out a donation to ukaps is all I ask.
As for the crypts very a little scary they dominate this tank now and are expanding at a rapid rate I keep spotting new lances popping up all over the place I'm nearly sure I could lift the substrate out in one piece if I was to pull the original plant up !
Anyway a few update pics

Dan






















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan walton (16 Nov 2014)

Can't say I'm impressed with the updated tapatalk or maybe I'm not using it correctly those photos look terrible there much prettier on my ipad


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Nov 2014)

Tapatalk is rubbish for pics. Stick em on photobucket then post from safari


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Nov 2014)

Sounds like this tank is growing into its title


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Nov 2014)

I always like tanks like this rather then generic aquascapes filled with one plant and a rock , much more exciting and also the plants look very healthy


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Nov 2014)

That tanks insane sam
Minimal maintenance, fertz, water etc. and it still grows and pearls like crazy and gets a very small amount of gsa/gda
Which reminds me chuck an extra tsp of potassium phosphate in your ei mix it might get shut of the gsa/gda


----------



## Dan walton (21 Apr 2015)

Will post some pictures and a update on this tank at the weekend it's still going strong however it's just a mass of moss and crypts and in need of some serious thinning out there will be lots of moss and crypts up for grabs shortly


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2015)

You need a hand with this?


----------



## Dan walton (21 Apr 2015)

Off course it's got your name in the title be nice to re home some of that moss given how much there is !!


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2015)

I'm sure somepeeps on here will want some Algae free fissidens  and / or Christmas. and I would think some of the crypts will go too.
let me know when I see you later in the week


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2015)

how about a quick iPhone pic of the jungle as is


----------



## Dan walton (21 Apr 2015)

Bob round Thursday eve and we'll take some before pics and start planning


----------



## Dan walton (21 Apr 2015)

Big clown said:


> how about a quick iPhone pic of the jungle as is


I've turned in for the night will post one tomorrow


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2015)

fair enough! I'll bring my camera I want some macro pics of the moss growing out of the tank


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Apr 2015)

Hey dan long time. Nice to hear the tank is still going good. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Dan walton (22 Apr 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (22 Apr 2015)

A few pics like I said it's a jungle of moss and crypts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (22 Apr 2015)

And there's  not much light reaching the bottom time for some serious pruning before it turns into green soup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (26 Apr 2015)

A serious trim a whole bucketful of fissendens Christmas and flame moss removed and 50% of the crypts pulled up drastic but if this tank keeps going the way it has it will be full again by July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (26 Apr 2015)

Not wasted anything all dumped in the 180 will be getting round to sticking it all on the for sale swop section as soon as I have time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Apr 2015)

lol! its nearly filled the 180


----------

